# My Name is Buck Jr



## Buck Jr (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello,
I figured I would sign up here as a few of you guys were trying to contact me. I cruzed around the site for a whilie and seems like an awesome place for me to get a wealth of knowledge and meet a few of you.
My name is Buck jr. I currently live with a member here(scareshack), he's ok at times. Im planning on working in the Haunt Biz., when I get older, so if I ask questions, please help me. I currently have learned a few things, but firgure if I start young ill get a head start for a nice carrer. well happy haunting.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww.... BJ finally got his own account! Welcome BJ!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Buck Jr. Glad to see Scareshack giving you a little bit of freedom and some computer time!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi buck & welcome glad to have you here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha 
I was wondering when you were going to get up at night at roam the web, guess you found your home away from home!!
P.S. Don't believe everything that Scareshack fella tells ya.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Any member here who has the initials BJ is welcome to me...but it helps that I have a dirty mind.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

First off, I KNEW Sickie would go there..........

Buck Jr, do you have your homework done?!?!?!?! No internet until the homework is completed. Doesn't Scareshack teach you anything?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi again buck jr -just a note i think you should use your pic as an avitar, just a thought


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What a great idea. OF course if you were to do any make-up on yourself, feel free to post in the make-up sextion...er...section.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome...as long as your middle name isn't naked.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Buck Jr.!!!!!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Sooooo happy to finally hear from you!! MY, you're growing up quickly!! Your first Halloween is coming up. What are you going to dress up as this year??


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Heya Buck. You're looking a bit thin though!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Buck Jr.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome B. Jr.,
Does your daddy know you are surfing the web naked?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome BJ!!!!!!!

Keep your dad out of trouble, now - ok?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy its so nice to see the younger generation join in.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey buck...whats up man? Good to meet ya. You play safe now ya hear. Dont want you gettin into any trike accidents.


----------

